# Liquid P and/or K on corn and beans



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive been consumed this semester trying to graduate college and coupled with that we have had a very wet spring. Would I benefit any from a light application of liquid P and/or K on the corn and beans when they are say 3-6 inches tall? I am broadcasting all my fert needs except the N (it is split applied). Just want to know if anybody has tried this to give the plant a little boost in root establishment and just a better chance in producing good yield. Thank you


----------



## Cowdoc28 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would first do a soil test but yes liquid potassium will help. We started using two product called mojo and Btn+ and have been very impressed. We use the Btn+ on corn, wheat, soybeans, alfalfa and cotton and add the mojo when needed.


----------



## Cowdoc28 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would first do a soil test but yes liquid potassium will help. We started using two product called mojo and Btn+ and have been very impressed. We use the Btn+ on corn, wheat, soybeans, alfalfa and cotton and add the mojo when needed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Check to see what your costs per pd of actual P&K are compared to dry.Some liquid products are watered down terribly


----------

